# Poop stuck to vent



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Hi All,

This past weekend I removed my tiel Fiona's eggs after she had been sitting on them for almost a month (with no sign of giving up). She has looked for them a couple times since but otherwise she is behaving normally (so nice to have my sweet bird back!). 

The only issue I've noticed is that her poops, while back to normal size, have been getting stuck to her vent area a lot lately. She also sometimes looks to be straining to poop. The droppings look completely normal and her behavior is normal still. Could this be some type of lingering effect or symptom from being in a laying/hormonal state? I am hoping that after a couple of days of being back to eating/drinking normally that her droppings will not stick anymore. 

If this is not normal could egg laying have caused some type of infection?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

removing the eggs may have caused her to try to lay more... i would be very cautious, many birds will lay more eggs to replace the ones lost. she may be egg bound or she may lay more.. keep an eye out and i would bring her to the vet to be sure, but definitely if she starts showing signs of illness or lethargy...


----------

